# placement of MAF post intercooler



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

So since the z31 doesnt come with an intercooler and me rerouting the intake piping and everything just had a question. Stock the MAF went between the turbo and the air filter but with the addition of an intercooler i have room to have it either in thet stock location or between the intercooler and the throttle body to read how much air is being put in the engine rather then being pulled in or if there is a difference at all. Any preferences??


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The MAF always goes between the air filter and the turbo. So to answer your question, leave it in the stock location.


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

Is there a reasoning for it rather then just thats where it comes so leave it? Pros and cons?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

I've heard the term "blow through MAF" before. Perhaps the Z31 MAF can't hold up to the pressures generated behind the turbo.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Installing the MAF in the pressurized section will cause it to give improper readings to the ECU due to the "hot wire" being influenced by elevated heat from the compressed charge and certain pulsations caused by the blow-off valve. MAFs are engineered to meter the rate of air flow in atmospheric pressures.


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

When the MAF is in the stock location the car runs rich as hell hardly coming off of 10 unless im part throttle or it sits at idle for a couple secs. With it between my TB and IC it idles at 13-14 and stays around there untill I hit boost then it goes to around 10-11 but right after I get off of it it goes right back to normal. Its a brand new MAF and new O2 sensor.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Did your Z31 come from the factory with the OEM turbo setup or did you add that later? If the turbo was a later addition, maybe you have the wrong MAF.


----------



## OriginalGinger (Apr 19, 2011)

Everything on the car is an original nissan part. It is a NA2T swap but there isnt a difference between the turbo and NA MAF same part numbers on them.


----------

